# Temporary Permesso di Soggiorno



## panama rick

Good morning everyone. I have a question regarding the title of this thread. I have just been issued said document and want to know if I can travel on the temporary while waiting for the permanent one to be issued. The critical issue is that I have exceeded the 90 days on my US passport. If I leave, would I be able to get back? 
Thanks, Rick


----------



## Italia-Mx

No. Temporary permits have conditions attached. You can only travel if you have a valid carta d'Identita that says, "valido per l'espatrio" on the back. Anything temporary will not have this.


----------



## panama rick

Thanks. I thought that might be the case.


----------

